# Can I search for photographs by their general color? In Lightroom?



## flickerbrown (Aug 10, 2010)

Does anybody know if I can search for / or sort large lightroom catalogs of photos by color? (not color label, actual photographic color). 
I thought maybe I could find a mosaic program and just plugin a color template of whatever I was looking for but thought that there might be an easier way...?


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 10, 2010)

I think that you'd have to have the images key-worded with the name of the color first.


----------



## flickerbrown (Aug 10, 2010)

ive just been plugging the library into a photomosaic program with a color gradient as the goal-image and it works relatively well.. little slow, but perhaps faster than keywording tens of thousands of photos or whatever. 

does anybody know of a plugin around somewhere or anything?


----------



## KmH (Aug 10, 2010)

Sorry! That's not how database management software works.

An image database manager *only* knows about the metadata attached to each image file. It knows nothing about the image content, unless you told it, through keywording.

Lightrooms biggest asset for large numbers of images, is that it is reasonably effective database management software, not that it can do basic photo edits. 

Database management system - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

For going forward you might look at: http://www.cradocfotosoftware.com/fotoKeyword-Harvester/index.html


----------

